# Snowdrop



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Just found my poor little ruskie dwarf hamster. She was only 5 months old. Quite upset.:frown::frown::crying::crying:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry hen 

Lots of scuffling and general hamstering about at the bridge little 'un

 

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry.
RIP little one.


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry, R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwww I'm sorry for your loss Rip


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Soooo sorry for your loss ,run free in rainbow bridge little one


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sorryfor your loss..run free and play lil one...


----------

